# 3x3x3 tutorial for beginners, using the beginner's advanced method



## Kaozty (Jan 21, 2012)

if you have enough time, please finish the whole vid,
I would like to know if this is a good tutorial or not, 
because I would like to share this with some of my non-cuber friends.

ty,
you are free to correct me. and give me suggestions.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 21, 2012)

hey rambie! 
you're here!
gonna watch this later.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a beginner with time, so I'll take a look and see how it helps

Comments (As I go, so expect a lot of edits): I found it kind of hard to understand what you did for some of the f2l pairs, but that's probably because I'm used to algorithms

I think it would help if you did something like include the algorithms for the last step as annotations, as I'm getting a bit lost even after reviewing the step 3-4 times

Edit: Oh, I thought you meant at the beginning that we should be able to solve under a minute already, not that we should get to under a minute


----------



## Kaozty (Jan 22, 2012)

@The Bloody Talon
hmm.... who you? ... -_-
and who's rambie -_-

@JohnLaurain
thank you for your suggestions,
I will add annotations up when I got time 
I didn't add the algs up because I don't think non cubers can read cubing notations....


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 22, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> @The Bloody Talon
> hmm.... who you? ... -_-
> and who's rambie -_-
> 
> ...


 
whatever! hahaha..
ok kaozty. it is too long. maybe the tutorial is not for me..
anyway, good job for the effort! :tu


----------

